# Meal Planning - Your go tos



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

brushbuster said:


> I eat a lot of fish on fishing trips. I'm usually s catch and release guy but I love to catch and eat when in the bush. Also love campfire cooking. Pizza, homemade bread/ bannock.


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks great Brush Buster - thanks for sharing
Think campfire pizza is going on the menu for this summers camping trip to Bon Echo


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

My son and I share dinner duties with each up for three days' meal choices out of the week, with fish for the other midday meals... Simple fare for simple guys, no truffles or caviar.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Our first couple trips to Colorado were a waste. We took way more food than what we needed and ended up bringing it back/throwing it out. 
Make a menu, have a day or two extra, plan on eating out once (if on an extended stay) as you'll go to get water/shower/ice etc.
The spiral ham is one we did also, good meal, quick, warm/cold sandwiches. Frozen stews, hot dogs, hamburgers, steaks and lots of granola/trailmix.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

If you got a vacuum packer (doesn't everyone?) you can freeze all sorts of pre-made stuff and just warm up or finish on the grill: pot roast, country or spare ribs finished with bbq sauce on the grill, etc. Also, I usually make up a pan of lasagna in a disposable foil pan you can crinkle up to pack out. Add the grilled meat mains and fish you catch and you got a lotta home-made chow that doesn't pack in too bad.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

lodge lounger said:


> If you got a vacuum packer (doesn't everyone?) you can freeze all sorts of pre-made stuff and just warm up or finish on the grill: pot roast, country or spare ribs finished with bbq sauce on the grill, etc. Also, I usually make up a pan of lasagna in a disposable foil pan you can crinkle up to pack out. Add the grilled meat mains and fish you catch and you got a lotta home-made chow that doesn't pack in too bad.


If you do not have a vacuum sealer you can get pretty good results with Ziploc bags and a lot of water.






Or a hybrid


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

We cooked up a few meals ahead of time and froze them in ziplock gallon bags. Thawed slowly in the cooler, warmed up in a simple pot. 

I remember chili, chicken stew, spaghetti, potato soup and Sheppard’s pie we’re pretty decent. Saved a lot of time the first couple days.


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

We did the same on previous trips but this time around we are flying commercial to Thunder Bay and then driving to Sioux Lookout
Two things we made ahead that were hits
Jambalaya - add fresh walleye chunks
Pulled Pork - brought it frozen and then warmed it up slowly in water (in a plastic bag) - so good We actually had leftovers so on our last night we added it to nachos that we did on the BBQ - may have been better lol


----------

